# Mod Stands



## RevnLucky7 (14/11/13)

I grabbed one of these Arsenal stands. I think their are the best looking stands out there if you're not into wood.

http://www.arsenalstands.com/store.html


----------



## Stroodlepuff (14/11/13)

very very nice!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (15/11/13)

Yes they are. I love mine. I got one for 5 mods. There's still one hole!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

